# PC vs Console v2.0



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 25, 2013)

A new console generation,And a New Flame War.....
This thread is to discuss about PC vs Next-Gen consoles(PS4,Xbone,Wii U)
I'm gonna get a PS4,F**K the Master Race!



Sorry for the small OP.I have my CS exam tomo so i have to revise.Will elaborate the OP tomorrow


*www.devilesk.com/dota2/images/miniheroes/axe.png*LET THE CARNAGE BEGIN! *


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 25, 2013)

PC+PS4/PC+Xbone. Problem solved.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2013)

As spending power keeps increasing I think soon we will have  " PC+Console vs life " thread


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2013)

^


----------



## Flash (Sep 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> A new console generation,And a New Flame War.....
> This thread is to discuss about PC vs Next-Gen consoles(PS4,Xbone,Wii U)





			
				Joker said:
			
		

> *Some men* just want to *watch* the *world burn*.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 25, 2013)

Do we know how commander got those scars?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


>



That was said by Alfred and not Joker.
F-F-F-F-F-F-F-AIL!


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> That was said by Alfred and not Joker.
> F-F-F-F-F-F-F-AIL!



Its not about who said it, its about sending a message.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 25, 2013)

Cannot argue till the consoles are actually out and people use it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Cannot argue till the consoles are actually out and people use it.



What difference would that make, we all would still make the same arguments from 5 years ago


----------



## Flash (Sep 25, 2013)

Maybe, OP can change the subject to PC games Vs Console games.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 25, 2013)

Still won't make much difference, though I hope people will come up with some fresh arguments, or I'm out of this thread


----------



## RCuber (Sep 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Still won't make much difference, though I hope people will come up with some fresh arguments, or I'm out of this thread



so people are still dumb?


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 26, 2013)

I didn't mean that 
How far can you take this same old console vs pc argument? give me an example.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Still won't make much difference, though I hope people will come up with some fresh arguments, or I'm out of this thread


Here are two points.
PC has Free Multiplayer. Consoles have Paid Multiplayer 
Consoles have a Blu-ray drive.Most PC's still have the outdated DVD drive 
Build on it.
Save the Honor of the Master Race


----------



## d3p (Sep 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Here are two points.
> PC has Free Multiplayer. Consoles have Paid Multiplayer
> Consoles have a Blu-ray drive.Most PC's still have the outdated DVD drive
> Build on it.
> Save the Honor of the Master Race



Adding into the above.

Consoles are quite a VFM product with respect to PC, specially in terms of Hardware.

Example : For 16k, you get a Sony PS3 12GB with Blu-Ray Player, gaming machine, Browsing might be PITA, but still possible. You get bundled games worth of 3-5k. You can trade those used games for money, whereas PC DVD's are junk after certain period of time.

OFC, Console is limited with its functionality, but its a perfect entertainment box. Whereas you need at least 40k-50k to build a decent gaming PC.

People buy Console to play Console Exclusive games too.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> PC has Free Multiplayer. Consoles have Paid Multiplayer
> Consoles have a Blu-ray drive.Most PC's still have the outdated DVD drive



Consoles have F2P too.
How is having a BR drive for PC make it any better? You will have to install the game at the end of the day anyway.



d3p said:


> Adding into the above.
> 
> Consoles are quite a VFM product with respect to PC, specially in terms of Hardware.
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I was talking about, I've been reading these points since 2007.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *Consoles have F2P too.*
> How is having a BR drive for PC make it any better? You will have to install the game at the end of the day anyway.
> 
> 
> ...





CommanderShawnzer said:


> Here are two points.
> *PC has Free Multiplayer. Consoles have Paid Multiplayer*
> Consoles have a Blu-ray drive.Most PC's still have the outdated DVD drive
> Build on it.
> Save the Honor of the Master Race


Read good sire,
Both Xbone/ps4 require XBLGold/PS+ to play Multiplayer


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Both Xbone/ps4 require XBLGold/PS+ to play Multiplayer



Nope, not every game


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nope, not every game



evidence pls.
Ok,got it. but that only applies to F2P games,That too,it depends on the Publisher.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> evidence pls.



That's asking for too much, you can either google, or wait till the console comes out and find out that people play some games without paying for the PS+


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> That's asking for too much, you can either google, or wait till the console comes out and find out that people play *some* games without paying for the PS+



Some(F2P,Even that depends on the publisher whether they want MP to be paid or not)
*some* does not matter.*Most* does.
One simply cannot survive on f2p stuff.
I Win.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I Win.



No, I did!


----------



## Sarath (Sep 27, 2013)

Buy this > This Liquid-Cooled Xbox 360 PC Hybrid Costs More Than My Car

Stay happy forever 

official page : BIG O Extreme Gaming Desktop | Features and Details | ORIGIN PC


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 27, 2013)

Where did all the fanboys go? like 2 years earlier sarath started the original thread and it was crawling with PC fanboys.
One of the most Hardc0re was our own Cyborg 
I need to see a good Flame War.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 27, 2013)

d3p said:


> Adding into the above.
> 
> Consoles are quite a VFM product with respect to PC, specially in terms of Hardware.
> 
> ...



but with tat 40-50k u aren't just limited to games only u can do all types of work however consoles it i entirely diff story...........

of course when u only want gaming consoles are the obvious choice indeed but if u want all round performance pc is way to go......


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 27, 2013)

I got my fanboy .


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Where did all the fanboys go? like 2 years earlier sarath started the original thread and it was crawling with PC fanboys.
> I need to see a good Flame War.


Coz, most of them own PS3 or XBox.
I will give you a topic for fight?

*Where did the female protagonists look hotter - **PC or Console?*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I got my fanboy .



u really want to fire it up??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 27, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> u really want to fire it up??



Yes Sir.I'm ARES!!! I LOVE WAR!!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Yes Sir.I'm ARES!!! I LOVE WAR!!!!



You're not Ares, you're Loki


----------



## Gollum (Sep 27, 2013)

*s4.geekforgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/pc-vs-console.jpg
*images.lazygamer.net/2013/05/wpid-pc_vs_console_war_rant_by_writerman674-d4xouri.png
*www.gamingtruth.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/pc-vs-console-games.png


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 27, 2013)

The first picture doesn't apply for Xbone and PS4


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 30, 2013)

For 360 and ps3. its for sure. i have experienced my self


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2013)

Digital Storm Infographic Pits PC Gaming Versus Consoles | Maximum PC


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 30, 2013)

There is no Next-gen in PC.
There is only current gen
Also,Infinite BC
And freedom to obtain your games from any means possible 



Gearbox said:


> Digital Storm Infographic Pits PC Gaming Versus Consoles | Maximum PC


This thread is about PC vs Next gen consoles.


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> There is no Next-gen in PC.
> There is only current gen
> Also,Infinite BC
> And freedom to obtain your games from any means possible
> ...



So,getting a pc?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 30, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> So,getting a pc?



I'm Still confused lol.I'll get a PC i guess
BTW where do you get 4K monitors(site)?(u have one thats why im asking)


----------



## sandeep410 (Sep 30, 2013)

console games are way too expensive 3-5k for a single game where in pc you can get that for 1k. My friend bought a ps3 and only game he had was fifa he never bought any game bec it was just too expensive. After 2 years he sold ps3.
I have a xbox360 and i havent used it for 16months. Its fun if you play with friends otherwise its boring.

in a 3rd world country like india its always better to buy a pc rather than a console.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 30, 2013)

So to sum things up, for us middle class indians, PC would be a better investment


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> So to sum things up, for us middle class indians, PC would be a better investment



yup in india standard is still not high enough when we could consider investing in gaming .........

atm it is considered a luxury that few people have......


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

There was time when people use to start a flame war over these topics, just glad that same thing is not happening here at all.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> There was time when people use to start a flame war over these topics, just glad that same thing is not happening here at all.



that happens on foreign forums


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 1, 2013)

Consoles for noobs. No modding, no RTS games etc.. They can only brag about some hand count console exclusives. Check the number of games which you cannot play on consoles, and number of console exclusive games(sum of xbox+ps+wii).


----------



## d3p (Oct 1, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Consoles for noobs. *No modding*, no RTS games etc.. They can only brag about some hand count console exclusives. Check the number of games which you cannot play on consoles, and number of console exclusive games(sum of xbox+ps+wii).



Dude, Consoles can be modded. You can even go for Water cooling for both Xbox 360 & PS3. 

People do Jailbreak, in order to play Downloaded Games from HDD. They increase the HDD space & lot of stuffs.

Lastly, just because consoles don't have RTS Games doesn't make for Noobs. Consoles are pretty much specific devices meant only for gaming than a PC.

Will you conclude the same line for NES or Sega 16 Bit Consoles too ??



sandeep410 said:


> console games are way too expensive 3-5k for a single game where in pc you can get that for 1k. My friend bought a ps3 and only game he had was fifa he never bought any game bec it was just too expensive. After 2 years he sold ps3.
> I have a xbox360 and i havent used it for 16months. Its fun if you play with friends otherwise its boring.
> 
> in a 3rd world country like india its always better to buy a pc rather than a console.



Rarely i have seen Console games are sold at 5k range [exceptions like Limited Edition BF3, GT5 xx edition blah blah], but end of the day once you are done with your gaming you can always get 75% of your investment back by selling the Game. 

Sorry to highlight this but "Is this your console's fault, for you not having any friends for playing along with you ??" 

It's the same case with PC too. If you don't find a single player in a CS GO server, then basically you are stuck with BOT's. Situation is entirely different with COD. 

With the current exchange rate, be prepared to pay through your nose for even PC Games too.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> With the current exchange rate, be prepared to pay through your nose for even PC Games too.



Not every company is being a jackass like EA. Some of them are still selling their games around 600rs to 1.5k, and the prices go down pretty rapidly.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 1, 2013)

each have their own benefits 
playing mortal kombat vs dc universe with a friend... cant imagine on PC
playing red steel with a motion controller is amazing
one or two games actually go a long way on all platforms. no problem with playing the same game over and over. just look at your steam libraries and play time, pretty sure one or two titles dominate most of the playtime (guess one is Skyrim).

freemium (game usually has a paywall)/ free 2 play (which is pay 2 win)/ in game purchases (consumables mean you can never buy out the game no matter how much you spend) models suck on all platforms 

one thing that could help console gaming a long way here is if stores bought back games for 60-80% of the price on returns, so gamers can roll over the investment into new titles


----------



## d3p (Oct 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Not every company is being a jackass like EA. Some of them are still selling their games around 600rs to 1.5k, and the prices go down pretty rapidly.



Not Only EA, also with Activision, Bethesda, Konami. Still the price of COD BO 2 haven't changed, not sure what kind of game play it offers.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

Found a good interview perfect for this thread
NVIDIA INTERVIEW: THE SKY ISN’T FALLING


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 1, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> *Consoles for noobs*. No modding, no RTS games etc.. *They can only brag about some hand count *console exclusives. Check the number of games which you cannot play on consoles, and number of console exclusive games(sum of xbox+ps+wii).


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
FINALLY! I got my fanboy 
Hand count? Dude.
Srsly.
Exclusives for each platform + standard "console" Exclusives(Available on both consoles but not on PC) look handcount for you?
Btw PC has just 2 fighting games,consoles have loads..And no games based on Animes.No variety.only FPS,RPG,RTS and some crap ports in between
What do you have in PC "exclusives"? *insert RTS game name here**insert random sh!t indie game here to look smart*



sandeep410 said:


> console games are way too expensive *3-5k* for a single game where in pc you can get that for 1k. My friend bought a ps3 and only game he had was fifa he never bought any game bec it was just too expensive. After 2 years he sold ps3.
> I have a xbox360 and i havent used it for 16months. Its fun if you play with friends otherwise its boring.
> 
> in a 3rd world country like india its always better to buy a pc rather than a console.



Dude.WTF are you smoking?
Games come in range of 2K-3.5K currently(excluding "special edition" crap)
BTW All EA games come in range of 3.5k too for PC,and its not much time before the games which now retail for 1.5K reach the 3K mark 
Oh and btw this.


> but end of the day once you are done with your gaming you can always get 75% of your investment back by selling the Game.


*@Cyborg *: Dude.Give in to your instincts......
Dont hide in this cheap form of a "Non-Fanboy"
Be what you were born to be
Be *The Knight of the Master Race*


*@D3P* : Dude.You look like this right?
*i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/508/644/9eb.jpg


----------



## Sarath (Oct 1, 2013)

Realistically you would be paying around 2k for new games and 1k for old ones and 3k for pre-orders, as far as consoles are concerned. Remove 500 to 1000 from each for PC price.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 1, 2013)

^One more God Gamer arrives.

The only Un-Counter-able feature that PC has is this
*www.blogcdn.com/downloadsquad.switched.com/media/2007/05/piratebay.jpg


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 1, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Realistically you would be paying around 2k for new games and 1k for old ones and 3k for pre-orders, as far as consoles are concerned. Remove 500 to 1000 from each for PC price.



Senseless i believe.

None of the games is priced more than the actual price of a new game when preordered. But if u are talking about getting the game after an year, ur price of 2K for the brand new piece of an "year old" is more or less correct.

curent gen pc games are all priced at 1.5K during release except EA games. This was around 1K some months back and I am expecting a further increase once BF4 breaks BF3 sale records after the release as more and more companies focus on making money which EA could make.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2013)

> @Cyborg : Dude.Give in to your instincts......
> Dont hide in this cheap form of a "Non-Fanboy"
> Be what you were born to be
> Be The Knight of the Master Race



No $hit genius. I'd go as far as owning the xbone if I could afford it, so fck the console vs PC crap


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> No $hit genius. I'd go as far as owning the xbone if I could afford it, so fck the console vs PC crap



lol same here ........

i think anyone will go for console anyday if they can afford it........


----------



## Gollum (Oct 3, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> FINALLY! I got my fanboy
> Hand count? Dude.
> Srsly.
> ...



that is a good point
I love my fighting games
the only fighting game that came to PC is a better was was streetfighter and it was crap 2d game lol
you can't get games like uncharted and god of war on pc
pc is like public transport, har kisi ki peoperty so no one cares to make good games for it cause they all know pirates are gonna crack the security of the game.
most[not all] of the ppl posting here in favor of pc games are pirates, you know it but you wont admit it.
all in favor of console have bought the games.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol same here ........
> 
> i think anyone will go for console anyday if they can afford it........



I had a choice and I chose PC. Whenever I have to choose again, I'll again choose PC.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 3, 2013)

Ha pc has fighting game... WWF wrestlemania 

Any metric, sales, profits, developer mindshare, fastest growth... Mobiles win.

Mobiles stole infinity blade (epic's most profitable title - not GoW) and deus ex from consoles / pc


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I had a choice and I chose PC. Whenever I have to choose again, I'll again choose PC.



And may be miss games like TLOu??  just kidding bro


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 3, 2013)

LOL WTF am I reading in this thread? 

Fighting games on PC:

Street Fighters
King of Fighters XIII
Yatagarasu
Skullgirls
Melty Blood
Any FG that runs on the Taito Type X/X2
Happy Battle 2
Akatsuki Blitzkampf
Crimson Alive: Extreme Encounter

As for Anime style games:

Clannad
Grisaia no Kaijitsu
Symphonic Rain
True Remembrance
Ys Chronicles
Ys: Oath in Felghana 
Ever 17
Steins;Gate
Saya no Uta
Higurashi: When They Cry
Tomoyo After
Muv Luv
Kamidori Alchemy Meister
Cherry Tree High Comedy Club
Monmusu Quest! Shuushou ~Makereba Youjo ni Okasareru~

These are just from the top of my head. 

PC has the Touhou Project and its intense fandom. Something consoles cannot even dream of offering. 

And really, do PCs have no SHMUPs, TPSs, TBSGs, GSGs, RTTGs, TBTGs, Platformers, adventure games, Hack n Slash, stealth games, survival horror or simulation games?

The genres you listed have more variety within

The only genre that PC is lacking in would be character action games, mass action games and hunting action games. Something consoles don't have too many of either. 

We also have emulation through which we can access a very large portion of the console library without leaving our shrine. 

I'll take PC over Console any day. The only advantage consoles have would be their input methods at this point, but that doesn't last for long as pretty much every controller is made to work with the PC sooner or later, be it Wii Remote or Dual Shock 3. 

Consoles are worth buying only for 1. Portability and 2. Exclusives, until they are emulated properly on PC. 

@anorion: My Steam time is pretty evenly split in between Civilization V, Total War: Shogun 2, Empire: Total War, Napoleon: Total War and Rome: Total War


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2013)

That's what I was wondering, how did anorion miss a game like Street Fighter on PC?


----------



## d3p (Oct 3, 2013)

IMO, If someone wish to buy a Console, then he also must be clear with the Must playable games.

I don't know about Wii, but for PS3 one should play the below games without any miss.

1). God of War III.
2). GT5
3). Uncharted Series
4). GTA5
5). The Last of Us
6). Red Dead Redemption
7). Little Big Planet
8). Bioshock
9). Metal Gear Solid 4
10). Rock Band

Similarly, for Xbox

1). Gear of War
2). Forza Motorsports
3). NBA 2K14 & NHL'14
4). Halo 4
5). State of Decay
6). Skull of the Shogun
7). Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance

Note : My knowledge is limited to the above list, don't know about the rest of the games.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 3, 2013)

PC also has no "ecosystem"(It has no unified system as such)
like PSN,XBL,WhateverNintendoHasNamedTheirOnlineStuff
on PC some games come with Steam,Some with Origin,Some with uplay and that crap Microsoft DRM  whose name i dont remember....
Ah, It was called GFWL 
All your achievements and stuff in console are in one place,Not scattered in various corporate made DRM's 



cyborg47 said:


> That's what I was wondering, how did anorion miss a game like Street Fighter on *PC?*



there are those various versions of SF4,SF vs Tekken and the to be released Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 :Full burst


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 3, 2013)

Gollum said:


> that is a good point
> I love my fighting games
> the only fighting game that came to PC is a better was was streetfighter and it was crap 2d game lol
> you can't get games like uncharted and god of war on pc
> ...



have u ever tried fighting force??

i used to play that with my bro it was too much fun...................



gameranand said:


> I had a choice and I chose PC. Whenever I have to choose again, I'll again choose PC.



dude u had 1.5 l budget u could have got both a ps3 and a good gaming pc..............



d3p said:


> IMO, If someone wish to buy a Console, then he also must be clear with the Must playable games.
> 
> I don't know about Wii, but for PS3 one should play the below games without any miss.
> 
> ...


ya i love halo series that one time i was on verge of buying xbox just for halo..........
but still its shld be clear to all guys that all platform has its advantages over other else their chances of success in market is close to zero........


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 3, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Here are two points.
> PC has Free Multiplayer. Consoles have Paid Multiplayer
> Consoles have a Blu-ray drive.Most PC's still have the outdated DVD drive
> Build on it.
> Save the Honor of the Master Race



Heard yesterday that Crytek is toning down the graphics of RYSE: son of rome, like decreasing polygon count etc and also it wont be full hd but 900P upscaled to 1080.. so much for the next gen hardware.
also one more point steam box with steam os(with mantle api)...


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> so much for the next gen hardware.



What if I told you, MS is the real troll here, they let the developers work on a PC instead of the development kits. The $hit was so fcked up, that some of the Xbone games were ran on nvidia based PCs at E3. So the downgrades aren't surprising, and its not just Ryse, Forza is also said to be downgraded too.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> No $hit genius. *I'd go as far as owning the xbone* if I could afford it, so fck the console vs PC crap



You'd sell your soul to the Demon M$ and its master Satan NSA just for Halo?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> You'd sell your soul to the Demon M$ and its master Satan NSA just for Halo?



NSA spies on your computer too, just saying.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2013)

I just want WWE to release a game for PC. I'm tired of console only releases.  last wwe game I played was WWE SvR 2011 on PCSX2.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> And may be miss games like TLOu??  just kidding bro



I am more of a RPG and RTS guy so I don't miss the console exclusives if thats what you are asking.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

I think the 1080p 60 FPS thing wont be long for consoles.
in 3-4 years time people might have easy access to 4k TV's
then it'll be
1440p(or some slightly lesser amount) 30 FPS,Upscaled to 4K
But for PC it will be
Native 2160p 60 FPS


----------



## Badmash (Oct 4, 2013)

First preference GAMING PC + 2nd preference Console i.e Ps3 for now just for exclusives = Perfect Combo xD 

Following are some can't be ignored titles that would never come to PC that made me buy PS3 along with Gaming RIG: 
1. God of war series
2. Uncharted series
3. Injustice 
4. Heavy Rain
5. Last of US (Best in its class)
6. Beyond two souls (Out in few days) 
7. and ofcourse Wwe titles


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

Badmash said:


> *First preference GAMING PC + 2nd preference Console i.e Ps3 for now just for exclusives = Perfect Combo *xD
> 
> Following are some can't be ignored titles that would never come to PC that made me buy PS3 along with Gaming RIG:
> 1. God of war series
> ...



You simply can't take a neutral stance unless you're a mod about to close a thread.
Go away from here agar tuje aag mai ghee nahi dalna hai


Spoiler



PS: Most active members of TDF have a setup like yours.


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2013)

Badmash said:


> First preference GAMING PC + 2nd preference Console i.e Ps3 for now just for exclusives = Perfect Combo xD
> 
> Following are some can't be ignored titles that would never come to PC that made me buy PS3 along with Gaming RIG:
> 1. God of war series
> ...



Infamous/Ninja gaiden ??


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 4, 2013)

Gaming in PC is for noobs. PC is like jack of all but master of none.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Gaming in PC is for noobs. PC is like jack of all but master of none.


Troll detected.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 4, 2013)

Its a great time to be a pc gamer... Many console only games have been confirmed to be coming to pc. Latest being metal gear revengence, injustice, darksiders 1&2 and a lot more.
And thanks to the x86 arch of new consoles + steam os + mantle+ steam controller
Pc gaming still rocks...
Mean whil


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Its a great time to be a pc gamer... Many console only games have been confirmed to be coming to pc. Latest being metal gear revengence, injustice, *darksiders 1&2* and a lot more.
> And thanks to the x86 arch of new consoles + steam os + mantle+ steam controller
> Pc gaming still rocks...
> Mean whil


Darksiders series was never a console exclusive


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 4, 2013)

Oops meant darksouls... Always get confused wih both of them


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

Also.GFWL closes  in july next year


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2013)

I dont think Dark souls is also not a console exclusive..


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 4, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Also.GFWL closes  in july next year



Wow that is the best news and best reason to be a pc gamer


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 4, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Gaming in PC is for noobs. PC is like jack of all but master of none.



*yawn*



Bhargav Simha said:


> Oops meant darksouls... Always get confused wih both of them



Darksouls is a multiplat now, isn't it?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 4, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *yawn*
> 
> 
> 
> Darksouls is a multiplat now, isn't it?



Yup... After numerous petitions for the first one and coz the first one did so well, the second followed suite.
But it was not intended for pc when it first came, it was a console exclusive.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *yawn*
> 
> 
> 
> Darksouls is a multiplat now, isn't it?



A crappy port when petition-begging caused it to get released for PC


----------



## Sarath (Oct 4, 2013)

No Red dead redemption on PC. Consoles win. Case closed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2013)

is this thread of who is superior PC or Console?

both have their pros & cons


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *is this thread of who is superior PC or Console?*
> 
> both have their pros & cons



Yes


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2013)

^^we had a thread on same discussion.

seriously console can't match PC in terms of all-round performance.
Console is rigid...no config upgrade needed (the manufacture directly upgrades the whole setup PS1,PS2,PS3 etc)
a console version dominates for 1 or 2yr (then there is a change in version) but the figures are not accurate though 
PC dominates hardly 1yr to 6months and there is a new GPU,CPU beast lurking in the market
hold a motion controller and enjoy console games (kinect,PS move etc)
The Benchmark of PC,Extreme Over clocking..console can't compete in that

so from a tiny task to a huge task PC is the evergreen champion


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^we had a thread on same discussion.
> 
> seriously console can't match PC in terms of all-round performance.
> Console is rigid...no config upgrade needed (the manufacture directly upgrades the whole setup PS1,PS2,PS3 etc)
> ...


An OC'ed HD 7970 is equivalent to R9 280X i heard


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> An OC'ed HD 7970 is equivalent to R9 280X i heard


whatever it may be..still PC wins hands down 
though as I said console has its benefits
u don't need installation (plug & play) in console
in PC u will have to look for free space first before installing a game
any gamer will need a big pocket size before buying console (coz of cost of console titles as compared to PC)
though console gamers most of the time do this   for console Xclusive titles

then u don't need to open your console for cleaning purpose which PC users bound to do once in every 3~6 months

in terms of ease of use/access I prefer Console anyday..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

Imma get FX 8350 w/ HD 7970 Vapor-X and OC the frak outta dem both
Scr*w yoo GayStation 4


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Imma get FX 8350 w/ HD 7970 Vapor-X and OC the frak outta dem both
> Scr*w yoo GayStation 4



depends on your interest if u wanna OC then go ahead


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> depends on your interest if u wanna OC then go ahead



OC is necessary.
An OC'ed HD 7970 is equal in performance to AMD's recently announced R9 280X graphics card
so basically im getting more bang for buck


----------



## Sarath (Oct 4, 2013)

Consoles don't have Dota 2. PC wins. End of discussion.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Consoles don't have Dota 2. PC wins. End of discussion.



Nice Analogy.......


----------



## Badmash (Oct 4, 2013)

LOL what? I was just statting the fact xD As i am happy with both xD Play all the games on PC in full glory and the ps3 goes for exclusives 


CommanderShawnzer said:


> You simply can't take a neutral stance unless you're a mod about to close a thread.
> Go away from here agar tuje aag mai ghee nahi dalna hai
> 
> 
> ...



Well even most of the games now days have mandatory install on PS3 as well xD 





Zangetsu said:


> whatever it may be..still PC wins hands down
> though as I said console has its benefits
> u don't need installation (plug & play) in console
> in PC u will have to look for free space first before installing a game
> ...


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 5, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Consoles don't have Dota 2. PC wins. End of discussion.



Neither do they have League of Legends and Starcraft or CS..
So PC wins hands down


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2013)

oh then pc does not have
heavenly sword
the last of us
tekken 
sould calibur
oh BTW gta V - im playing the game and pc users can only bite their teeth now lol


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2013)

Mobiles have Taito. Mobile wins. EoD.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> whatever it may be..still PC wins hands down



that can only be said if the prev gen i.e. PS3, XB360 and Wii are to be the last of the consoles.



Anorion said:


> Mobiles have Taito. Mobile wins. EoD.



Even plant vs zombies which was a mobile game is being made into a psuedo FPS kinda game for consoles. Mobiles lose. Umm other devices win.



Gollum said:


> oh BTW gta V - im playing the game and pc users can only bite their teeth now lol



GTA V didn't release on PC?

Just googled about it. I can't believe GTA didn't come out on PC. Even RDR didn't come to PC when it released.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Just googled about it. I can't believe GTA didn't come out on PC. Even RDR didn't come to PC when it released.



GTA4 didn't come out on PC at the release date either, except for a year later.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm absolutely new to gaming  So I don't have much experience on gaming on both 

So as a new gamer , I think we should rather focus on Gaming instead of wasting time on Console Vs PC 

I think, we should have both..!! I loved the Uncharted Series on PS3, whereas I like playing FPS Games on PC, on controller it's too tough to point and shoot 

But PC Gamers believe, it's really an awesome experience playing on controller 

Though at times it becomes tough, but I'm loving it.

And graphics wise and all, yes Games are always optimized for that specialized hardware, while on PC one can get the full graphics with required hardware. But considering previous gen. PS3 and XBox released that time the graphics and hardware it consists of is awesome.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 5, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm absolutely new to gaming  So I don't have much experience on gaming on both
> 
> So as a new gamer , I think we should rather focus on Gaming instead of wasting time on Console Vs PC
> 
> ...


Mods and their Neutral Stances 
This is the Fanboy Colosseum 
And i'm Ceaser
If you dont want to fight,You watch others fight


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Mods and their Neutral Stances
> This is the Fanboy Colosseum
> And i'm Ceaser
> If you dont want to fight,You watch others fight



LOL 

Just thought of sharing my thought


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 5, 2013)

Consoles also dont look good.
Like this girl right here
*media.bestofmicro.com/E/1/342649/original/cooler-master_storm-enforcer_finished.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Consoles also dont look good.
> Like this girl right here
> *media.bestofmicro.com/E/1/342649/original/cooler-master_storm-enforcer_finished.jpg



Compared to xbox dvr playe...i mean the Xbone may be. But PS4 is a beauty!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 5, 2013)

Brothers! I present to you the Sacred Church of our Master Race 
Don't you peasants dare look at our Glorious church,And defile it with your sub-par vision!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

Gollum said:


> oh then pc does not have
> heavenly sword
> the last of us
> tekken
> ...


+1 to this.. Console exclusive titles is making console gamers jump high in the sky


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 7, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> +1 to this.. Console exclusive titles is making console gamers jump high in the sky



Missed a trend setter game here - Heavy Rain


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Consoles also dont look good.
> Like this girl right here
> *media.bestofmicro.com/E/1/342649/original/cooler-master_storm-enforcer_finished.jpg



*www.bitrebels.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/PC-Computer-Desk-Mod-Customization-5.jpg


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *www.bitrebels.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/PC-Computer-Desk-Mod-Customization-5.jpg



*i.imgur.com/oJaZtdE.png


----------



## noob (Oct 8, 2013)

Consoles suck. Mouse + WSAD rocks.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 8, 2013)

noob said:


> Consoles suck. Mouse + WSAD rocks.



I seem to have spotted a fanboy,But it seems that this one lacks in agrument skills.
O Non-Existing Bearded Flying Man in the sky,When will i get my perfect Fanboy?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I seem to have spotted a fanboy,But it seems that this one lacks in agrument skills.
> O Non-Existing Bearded Flying Man in the sky,When will i get my perfect Fanboy?



Which is why I think.he's called.A noob. yeahhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## sanny16 (Oct 8, 2013)

I will go for PC anytime. It takes time to get your hands adjusted on the console. There are several awesome games , which are designed for consoles like halo, uncharted, fifa street etc, for these games i try to play on console which is kind of hard for a PC gamer.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 8, 2013)

Sarath said:


> that can only be said if the prev gen i.e. PS3, XB360 and Wii are to be the last of the consoles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Plants vs Zombies was PC game to begin with, which was then ported to mobiles.

RDR still isnt released for PC.



sanny16 said:


> I will go for PC anytime. It takes time to get your hands adjusted on the console. There are several awesome games , which are designed for consoles like halo, uncharted, fifa street etc, for these games i try to play on console which is kind of hard for a PC gamer.




I can get a controller and emulators, you cant get a keyboard


----------

